# Chevy PassLock problem



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

I have a 2004 Chevy Impala and the passlock system works so well (yeah right) that it keeps me from starting my own vehicle. The key turns, lights, radio, windows all work, but the engine won't start - not a click, nothing. I have tried the reset trick, turning the key on and letting it sit for a few minutes, sometime up to 20, then having it start. But I am growing tired of being held hostage in my own garage! :evil: 

Anyone have any similar problems or know of a fix that doesn't involve giving a thousand bucks to the worthless dealer?


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

So is your chip no longer good in your key? That's what it sounds like to me. I would assume you need to get a new coded key.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

I believe the chip is actually in the ignition cylinder, not the key. I wondered about the chip too, but thought that if the chip were bad it would be bad, period. With the problem being so random and intermittent, I don't think it is. It also happens with both keys.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Yeah that is quite lame. Is there some sort of bypass for the passlock system?


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

you may need a new ignition switch... it happens..


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Did this to my sister's car and it worked beautifully. Might also try this page.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

stimmie78 said:


> you may need a new ignition switch... it happens..


I think you mean key cylinder... I have replaced a few of them for this problem..


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Yeah... that's what I meant.. It didn't seem right when I typed it.. I was having a brain fart moment..


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Call a locksmith and ask if they have seen the issue before, and of they have, if a new chipped key solved the problem. Programming new chipped keys isn't cheap, but it will be less than tearing apart the ignition only to find that isn't the issue.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Chaser said:


> Call a locksmith and ask if they have seen the issue before, and of they have, if a new chipped key solved the problem. Programming new chipped keys isn't cheap, but it will be less than tearing apart the ignition only to find that isn't the issue.


04 Impala does not have a "Chip Key" the resistance value is in the key Cylinder. the old system where the key had a chip in it was easy to bypass... this system is a bit more difficult.


----------

